# Out of state lateral



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm originally from MA and I'm currently a full time PO in WA state. I have graduated from the WA state Crim. Justice academy which is 740 hours. How does MA work for an out of state lateral? Do you go through the entry level application? 

Any information is much appreciated...


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

To work for a civil service town you need to take the exam in Mass. Depending on your score and where you are on the list for the four towns you choice to be on. That will determine if you are called for a position. The other option is to apply to non-civil service depts. As for your academy. It is up to the chief to see if wants to put the paperwork in to have MCJTC to accept your academy.


----------



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

Mass does not take the NH residential academy. I don't know if they accept any other states.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

CSD, 
So that you get accurate information, I'd suggest contacting the following people:

Municipal Police Training Commitee
Main Office
1380 Bay Street
Cottage B
Taunton, MA 02780

Phone: 508- 821-2644
Fax: 508-824-2193


Someone at this office will instruct you as to whether the Washington State academy is acceptable. If it is, you may only have to do the 80 hour criminal law and motor vehicle law update at one of the reserve academy classes on the weekends. Over the years at NERPI, a reserve academy, I can recall definitely having a woman from LAPD and a Vermont State Trooper. So it does happen. Best wishes and stay safe.


----------

